# Its Snowing in Conway NH!!!!!!!!!!!12/30



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Woke up this morning to flurries and it is full blown snow at this point (10:44am).
The weather men where saying from a dusting to two inches.I am thinking on the higher end,19 degrees right now.....Time will tell.Just lucky to have anything at this point....


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats! It's about time. I'm still waiting and waiting and waiting........... I haven't been up there in quite a while,Is Ellies diner still open?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Only been up here a year full time*



Rickco;344323 said:


> Congrats! It's about time. I'm still waiting and waiting and waiting........... I haven't been up there in quite a while,Is Ellies diner still open?


 Dont know the diner by name,where is or was it located?
The sounds of winter,Neighbor plowing across the street,neighbor to the right warming up his snowblower...Ahhhhhh I remember winter.
If this keeps up there maybe some winter income afterall.....


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

Right on the main street. Going north it was on the left,near the harware store. Before the old RR station. I used to vacation in a small town right next door (Eaton) but it's been almost 20 years.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

You are lucky to have that fresh powder. Still not even a dusting here. I only have a one inch trigger!!!:realmad:


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Hmmmm....*



Rickco;344347 said:


> Right on the main street. Going north it was on the left,near the hardware store. Before the old RR station. I used to vacation in a small town right next door (Eaton) but it's been almost 20 years.


 I think that whole strip has changed in the past few years...Before the RR station heading north there is For Your Paws Only(cool pet supply store) which could have been a Hardware store at one time.Then there is a small breakfast place, not by that name though, more Yuppie supposed to be a good breakfast.... then a gas station and not much else until north of the station/park.
The past few seasons have been tough up here,with the lack of natural snow the past two winters,A wet spring,with the new water and sewer line being installed threw town the businesses have had a tough go of it....Have to have deep pockets to stay open.....I've seen dealers advertising leftover 05 snowmobiles...That is BAD!


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo (Dec 2, 2006)

*Still waiting*

Still waiting here in lower Michigan...Today i took off the plow's it's 48 out here today...I was thinking of pulling out the mowers to get them ready for a early spring....Looks like a vary early spring...But glad to see some one is getting snowpayup


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

It's snowing up here on the coast of Maine right now. Right now there is about 2" on the ground and it's still coming down  The weatherman said there was only supposed to be an dusting to an inch, last time he said that we got about 4-6" that was 3 weeks ago, I hope it's a repeat performance.


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Oshkosh;344295 said:


> Woke up this morning to flurries and it is full blown snow at this point (10:44am).
> The weather men where saying from a dusting to two inches.I am thinking on the higher end,19 degrees right now.....Time will tell.Just lucky to have anything at this point....


I'm happy for ya!

Frankly, here I'm looking for a few days respite. Got a little time off today and buried the snowmobile - digging out again!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Ha Ha*



Rampart Ranger;344559 said:


> I'm happy for ya!
> 
> Frankly, here I'm looking for a few days respite. Got a little time off today and buried the snowmobile - digging out again!


 We ended up with about three inches....More than the D-2" predicted..Nice light snow just the same.They say it will be up near 50 by Thursday.Go Figure!
I know to well about digging out sleds from that Rocky Mountain powder....A couple of friends and myself would take two weeks every March and stay at my cousins in Winter Park,ride Rabbit Ears,Gravel,Chicken,Super Chicken etc...It is nice riding all day and never crossing a single track.....Not the same back east!!! Not even close.
Photo of cousins RMK 800 156"track running nitrous,bunch of cowboys out there.lol


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Woke up to Ice today.....Happy New Year 1-1-07*

Jan 1st and an Ice Storm......Going to be near 50 this week.lol Mother Nature is having issues...


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Mother Nature needs to get laid or something.


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

They were calling for freezing rain last night and this morning. I got up at 3:00 to go salt and it was just Rain:crying: not a bit frozen. Oh well I should be used to it by now. Why should things change just because its a new year.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I think Plowman03 is right...*

LOL, I had the same thought...Mother nature needs something...
The roads are just covered in slush up here right now...Messy...


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

PlowMan03;345285 said:


> Mother Nature needs to get laid or something.


I'd hit it! 

More rain here in RI. :angry:


----------



## jeffw (Feb 5, 2005)

we had black ice here in western mass, with rain. so i did get one salt run in at 1 am. good timeing for black ice and newyears eve parties. everything looked good on the main roads.

its something nothing white though...now its 37 and nothing in the future cast, the winter that almost wasnt i guess.

jeff


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*After thirteen years.......*

I hear you....After thirteen years commercial plowing on the New England coast ,I can tell you my spreaders brought in 5x's what my straight plows brought in a season.
If I had stayed in the business I would be running calcium tankers now.
The snow fighters where cool trucks but the people in charge have a short memory as to why they need them around.After a season like last year and so far this year my hours would have been cut in half....


----------

